# Webservice, ArrayList übergeben



## Capasso (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich teste gerade die Programmierung von Webservices unter Java 1.6.

Die übergabe von irgendwelchen Objekten eigener Klassen klappt wunderbar.

Leider bekomme ich aber, wenn ich ArrayList<String>, an den Client übergeben nur eine ArrayList mit der ich nichts anfangen kann.

Hat jemand einen Tipp


----------



## HoaX (19. Mai 2008)

Capasso hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider bekomme ich aber, wenn ich ArrayList<String>, an den Client übergeben nur eine ArrayList mit der ich nichts anfangen kann.



genauer? was kommt denn statt dessen an? ich versteh die frage nicht .oO("es geht nicht ...")


----------



## Capasso (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bekomme den Typ ArrayList zurück.
Leider ist das aber nicht Java.util.arraylist, sondern 


```
package service;

import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlType;


/**
 * 

Java class for arrayList complex type.
 * 
 * 

The following schema fragment specifies the expected content contained within this class.
 * 
 * <pre>
 * &complexType name="arrayList">
 *   &complexContent>
 *     &extension base="{http://Service/}abstractList">
 *       &sequence>
 *       &/sequence>
 *     &/extension>
 *   &/complexContent>
 * &/complexType>
 * </pre>
 * 
 * 
 */
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "arrayList")
public class ArrayList
    extends AbstractList
{


}
```

Die Klasse wird automatisch erzeugt wenn man aus der WSDL datei die Service Klassen erstellt.

Leider hat diese Klasse nur die Funktion der Klasse Object.


----------



## Capasso (21. Mai 2008)

Folgendes liegt vor:

Wenn ich folgende Klasse als Rückgabewert einer Methode eines Webservices (in Java 1.6 ohne Tomcat oder so) definiere:


```
public class Spielfeld  {
    private int[][] feld = new int[1][1];
    
    private int letzteFarbe = -1;
    
    public Spielfeld() {
        ....
    }
    
    public Spielfeld() {
        //Spielfeld(15);
    }   


    public int[][] getFeld() {
        return feld;
    }

    public int getLetzteFarbe() {
        return letzteFarbe;
    }
}
```

Dann bekomme ich für den Client (nach dem wsimport)  nur den einen Teil der Klasse, wo alles was mit dem int[][] zu tun hat fehlt.

Scheinbar ist das int[][] nicht Serializable.

Wie bekomme ich es hin das ich auch das int[][] am Client nutzen kann.


----------

